# Wallpaper paste syringe



## salmangeri

Hi Guys, I am in the process of developing a set of tips to apply paste
to failed seams and bubbles. They are different from the typical horse needle as they are designed to dispense VOV, dynamite 234 and 111 with very little
resistance. The second picture shows the different in product flow from a typical dispensing tip (far left) against the tips I've developed....the curved tip makes it ideal for applying paste to corner seams...is this something that you might want in your tool bag?...


----------



## chrisn

I would like a needle that would actually poke through the paper easier. Those big plastic things look like they would leave a pretty big hole, but maybe it just looks big on my screen?


----------



## salmangeri

chrisn said:


> I would like a needle that would actually poke through the paper easier. Those big plastic things look like they would leave a pretty big hole, but maybe it just looks big on my screen?


Thanks for your feedback! As a paper hanger I insert a small slit with
an olfa knife to repair bubbles. I find when I pierce the paper with a horse
syringe it doesn't make for as good a repair as it leaves a type of crater in
the paper which doesn't lay back as nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gwarel

I have never had much use for the needle either. I prefer to slice open the loose area and then re-paste. I do like the idea of the curved attachment for a loose corner though. It would come in handy on delicate materials that need to stay clean.


----------



## chrisn

Truthfully it's been so long since I have had to do it, I completely forgot about just cutting with the knife:blink: I think any or all of your attachments would be useful if one were hanging a lot. Me? I don't get to hang a lot.


----------



## salmangeri

chrisn said:


> Truthfully it's been so long since I have had to do it, I completely forgot about just cutting with the knife:blink: I think any or all of your attachments would be useful if one were hanging a lot. Me? I don't get to hang a lot.


I come across this type of repair work maybe only once a year. But the only thing out there has been the horse needle or plastic tip syringes with very small openings. Even the metal glue tips have very small opening and are not designed to dispense heavy bodied materials without considerable force. I developed these tips for myself, also notice the hexagon shape at the base. Usually your hands are wet or full of paste, that design allows you to easily grasp and release the tip from the syringe. Basically it's all about the "right tool for the right job". We all have specialty tools we pull out maybe once every year or two. :thumbsup:


----------



## CApainter

Did you make those on a 3D printer?


----------



## salmangeri

I sent the files out to a company so I am not sure how they were made except to say they did a very nice job.....:thumbsup:


----------



## PACman

What the hell happened to the wallpaper syringes I sold for twenty or more years? They were pretty much just like the ones you have "created". I guess that company bit the dust too!


----------



## salmangeri

PACman said:


> What the hell happened to the wallpaper syringes I sold for twenty or more years? They were pretty much just like the ones you have "created". I guess that company bit the dust too!


I don't understand are you a retail establishment? Do you have any links or a brand name to the tips you used to sell?


----------



## PACman

salmangeri said:


> I don't understand are you a retail establishment? Do you have any links or a brand name to the tips you used to sell?


Hyde tools used to have one but it isn't in their catalog anymore. There was also another company that had different tips that came with theirs but I can't remember the name of the company. And then there is the one from Advance which comes with a metal needle.http://www.walltools.com/products/wallcovering-tools/wallcoving-installation-tools.html


----------



## [email protected]

I have use syringes from farm supply houses. With the biggest needle that I can get. The last few time I have had wallcover that gave me problems I have used clear caulk. And just used a caulk gun.


----------



## chrisn

Mehr said:


> Wall coverings gives a perfect impact to your walls.Room corners are rarely perfectly vertical, so if part of a length of wall covering is simply folded round a corner, the edge which will abut the next length is unlikely to be a true vertical. To get round this problem, the length that turns the corner should be hung as two strips.
> http://bestmetal-works.com/


really?????


----------



## PACman

chrisn said:


> really?????


Well that must have been quite a shock at twenty after four in the morning!
I guess you've been using the wrong glue to keep that seem from splitting open or something!


----------

